# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Информация для преподавателей в Германии

## larka

Может есть у кого-нибудь информация на немецком, то в этой темке предлагаю делиться. Раннее музыкальное развитие, муз. грамота, сольфеджио....

----------


## Сердца двух

Темка эта для меня сейчас очень актуальна, т.к с октября месяца я начинаю работать в муз. школе Modern Music School буду вести курс раннего музыкального развития Kling Klong. Школа у нас в городе эта новая, открылась в апреле 2008 года, только набирает обороты, поэтому опытом поделиться некому.  Буду очень рада, если у кого то есть опыт в этой сфере и может им поделиться. Что бы было понятней, какой концепт у этой школы, здесь ссылки.Информация, правда на немецком и английском языках. 
1 ссылка про саму школу
2 про Kling Klong-курс раннего музыкального развития
http://www.modernmusicschool.de/ 
http://www.kling-klong.com/

----------


## marina0setrova

Интересно было бы почитать книгу Ханса Беккера, жаль, что на сайте только фрагмент.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Сердца двух*,
 а как давно Вы живете в Германии? нет проблем с языком?

----------


## Сердца двух

*marina0setrova*,

книгу, я думаю, куплю. Естественно на немецком. А в Германии я с 1996 года. "Проблем с языком"-термин очень субъективный. Конечно в политику я со своим немецким не полезу, но для общения и для работы с детьми языка достаточно.

----------


## marina0setrova

Я бы тоже ее с удовольствием почитала, в оригинале :-)
Но для меня, к сожалению, эта книга пока недосягаема - даже не знаю, как ее можно приобрести в России за разумную цену. 13 лет - это здорово! Значит, уже как рыба в воде. А в политику лучше не лезть, для здоровья полезнее :smile:

----------


## larka

*Сердца двух*,
 А может есть у Вас какие-нибудь книги в электронном виде? Например, о раннем музыкальном развитии детей? Может, конкретный план проведения занятий можете написать? Вы же готовитесь выходить на работу в октябре? Мне в ноябре начинать, перерываю инет, но немцы жадные насчёт электро-книг... А песенки и игры можно найти.... У меня проблема в том, что я не знаю структуры проведения занятия с детьми от 2-х до 6 лет... Не обойдёшься же набором игр и песенок...
Есть у кого-то опыт в этом деле? Может кто-то подскажет план урока?
Всем заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> Есть у кого-то опыт в этом деле? Может кто-то подскажет план урока?
> Всем заранее спасибо!!!


Лар, я узнаю у своей подруги, она вроде должна знать.

----------


## larka

*Mazaykina*,

Спасибо, Марин! По Скайпу спишемся? :wink:
А то как погляжу, россияне и украинцы без проблем помагают, отдают, рекомендуют, советуют... Ну, ты понимаешь.. :biggrin:
Ещё раз мерси и до связи!

----------


## sani

Поддерживаю тему. :Ok:  О каком возрасте идет речь?

----------


## sani

http://www.kindergarten-workshop.de/...eder/index.htm здесь можно что то найти. 
Есть еще методика муз. воспитания для детей от 4-до 6 "Musik und Tanz". Для начала сойдет, просто в ней все по урокам рассписано.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Phantasiereise: 
Leg dich so bequem hin, dass du entspannt mit mir eine Reise machen kannst... 

Spüre nach, ob Du wirklich bequem liegst. 
Lege Dich so bequem hin, bis alles so ist wie Du es Dir vorstellst. 
Nun schließe deine Augen und atme tief ein und aus. 
Spüre wie dein Atem dich wärmt, wie er durch deinen Körper fließt. 
Nimm nun Abschied von dem Lärm um dich herum. 
Mach dich bereit für die Stille, bereit für eine Reise. 
Dir geht es gut. 
Klettere auf eine große, weiße Wolke und fliege mit ihr weit fort. 
Es ist noch früh am Morgen und die Welt sieht noch grau und farblos aus. Die Farben verstecken sich in der Morgendämmerung. 
Dichter Nebel bedeckt die Erde und macht sie grau und trist. 
Du kannst Dir die Farben auf der Wiese und der Blumen nur erahnen. 
Doch plötzlich bricht der Himmel auf. 
Goldene Sonnenstrahlen bringen Licht zur Erde. 
Dieses Licht vertreibt den Nebel und gibt den Blumen, dem Gras und den Bäumen die Farben. 
Die Wolke bringt dich hinunter und du gehst leicht und froh durch die bunte Welt. 
Du schaust hin und her und siehst voller Freude das Grün der Wiese, das Rot, Gelb, Blau und Orange der Blumen. 
Die Farben glänzen im Sonnenschein. 
Du siehst nach oben und siehst die goldene Sonne. 
Sie hat der Welt die Farbe zurückgegeben hat. 
Zufrieden bleibst du stehen und schaust herum. 
Die bunte Welt gefällt dir. 
Du gehst herum und holst dir von jeder Blume ein Blütenblatt. 
Du willst die bunten Farben in Erinnerung mitnehmen. 
Du gehst zurück und besteigst wieder die Wolke. 
Ein frischer Windstoß treibt sie voran. 
Dabei fliegen einige Blütenblätter wieder hinunter zur Erde. 
Sie fliegen in einen Fluss und schwimmen davon. 
Einige Blütenblätter hältst du in deiner Hand und nimmst sie mit nach Hause. 
(Pause mit Musik) 

Langsam bringt dich die Wolke zurück. 
Du bist wieder in deiner Welt. 
Weck langsam deinen Körper. 
Spüre dich wieder. 
Spüre deine Arme, deine Beine, deine Hände, deine Finger, spüre deinen gesamten Körper und wecke ihn. 
Bewege nacheinander langsam deine einzelnen Körperteile. 
Recke und strecke dich und öffne deine Augen und nimm um dich herum die Welt wahr mit den vielen bunten Farben. 
Bist du wieder völlig zurück hier im Raum, setz dich und denk an die Reise mit der Wolke zurück.

----------


## xuxusha

всем привет...ой рада что нашла тут кого-то кто пытается или уже работает с маленькими детишками,на данный момент я преподаю частным образом детишкам фортепианно и синтезатор,на немецком языке и буду рада поделится опытом наработками ну и так что у меня есть...после осенних каникул надеюсь организовать музыкальную группку при детсадике куда ходит моя дочь...рада буду общению с коллегами...




> Темка эта для меня сейчас очень актуальна, т.к с октября месяца я начинаю работать в муз. школе Modern Music School буду вести курс раннего музыкального развития Kling Klong. Школа у нас в городе эта новая, открылась в апреле 2008 года, только набирает обороты, поэтому опытом поделиться некому.  Буду очень рада, если у кого то есть опыт в этой сфере и может им поделиться. Что бы было понятней, какой концепт у этой школы, здесь ссылки.Информация, правда на немецком и английском языках. 
> 1 ссылка про саму школу
> 2 про Kling Klong-курс раннего музыкального развития
> http://www.modernmusicschool.de/ 
> http://www.kling-klong.com/


*Сердца двух*,а расскажите пожалуста сами от себя как вам эта музыкальная школа,как вы в неё устроились и всё ли вас устраивает в плане опалты и т.д. у нас в 30 км город где предлагаются такие же курсы ну и постоайнно ищут преподавателей,но я пока не рискнула туд написать свой бевербунг не знаю...писала в нашу местную музыкальную школу,но на данный момент там все места заняты сказали мне обратится попозже,вот я и решила пока делать себя так сказать зелбстэндиг...буду рада если вы расскажите о своём опыте с этой музыкальной школой как тут таи в приват можно...

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
*T.BOROVIK*,



> И еще. То, чем Вы можете заинтересовать форумчанок, и когда ониначнут предлагать Вам нечто на родном языке. но с точки зрения интересного материала, Вам нужно будет переводить на немецкий.


если разобратся то на форуме уже куча материалла который можно перевести дополнить немецкими песнями,или пальчиковыми играми и всё такое...вопросо я как поняла стоял именно материалле на немецком языке структуре,подходе,так как немецкая публика народ особенный,но... Ларис скажу тебе так, не бойся эксперементов,иногда немцы сами ничегошеньки не знают что и как принеси им покажи,скажи музыка ,движения,ритмика ,танец,немного переведи с русского на немецкий,подбери песенки...продумай систему и всё будет...Я столкнулась с тем что многие просто например не знаю что такое элементраное развитие детей в музыкальном плане...не всегда знают что в игре можно и нотную грамоту изучать не знаю почему,наверно образовательная система допустила ошибку,создавай концепр в голове и предлаай го просто напросто...а с материаллами можно и помочь й считаю как на русском так и на немецком...у меня есть книга Эдит Нотдорф на немецком языке там описание занятий с детишками от 4 до 6 лет поурочно и ещё несколько книг,надо только выкрать время и всё отсканировать...песни есть разные уже отсканированые ,если надо пишите...

----------


## larka

> у меня есть книга Эдит Нотдорф на немецком языке там описание занятий с детишками от 4 до 6 лет поурочно и ещё несколько книг,надо только выкрать время и всё отсканировать...песни есть разные уже отсканированые ,если надо пишите...


Спасибо! Я уже тоже много материала нашла, но всегда рада чему-нибудь новому! Можем по мэйлу обменяться!
Хотя думаю, что у Вас уже есть то, что я сейчас накопала....
Спасибо за предложение поделиться материалом. Мой адрес в подписи... :smile:

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*sani*,
 Спасибо! Да, эта страничка классная!!! Именно оттуда я сейчас и черпаю материал. 
Но мне бы хотелось знать структуру занятий с детьми от 2-х лет. Тем более, что в Германии группы смешанные по возрастам (у меня детки будут от 2 до 6 лет, 20 человек). 
Именно поэтому я и открыла отдельную темку для немцев. Одно дело переводить, а другое дело делиться опытом и советами..
Спасибо вам, девочки! Будем на связи!!!  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## xuxusha

> Спасибо за предложение поделиться материалом. Мой адрес в подписи...


Лар как только расквитаюсь со своей кучей дел займусь сканированием Нотдорф...надеюсь на следующей недельке сделать,но это тоже возраст от 4 лет,но я думаю для 2х леток тоже можно применать что-то в облегхённом варианте,просто немного смелости и фантазии...

*Добавлено через 16 минут*
*larka*,



> Но мне бы хотелось знать структуру занятий с детьми от 2-х лет. Тем более, что в Германии группы смешанные по возрастам (у меня детки будут от 2 до 6 лет, 20 человек).


я не знаю конкретно что ты имееш ввиду,но я предполагаю это план как тебе действовать глянь тут-это примерный Ablauf :Musikaliesche Früherzieung  http://www.musikalischefrueherziehung.net/ablauf/   может тебе поможет как-то...да насчёт немецкой системы и материалов подборки сложновато как то...ну ничего раз мы тут собрались будем как то делится с друг другом что имеем...

а ты в библиотеку не ходила???я ходила тут недано в нашу набрала книг вот сейчас тоже их буду для себя сканировать...

----------


## larka

*xuxusha*,
Н там в параллельяой своуй темке вылоёила отскаяироваяяый ёуряальчик уёе
что это у меня со шрифтом? :redface:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Говорю, что в другой темке выставила ссылку на откопированный мной журнальчик....  :Aga: 

Спасибо за ссылочку, мне Google её не выдавал...

----------


## Mazaykina

> Н там в параллельяой своуй темке вылоёила отскаяироваяяый ёуряальчик уёе


:biggrin::biggrin: уржаааала

----------


## larka

Девочки, а у кого есть материал по обучению детей от 3-х лет нотам? Я знаю, что есть со всякими зверюшками вместо нот... Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, поделитесь инфой..
Заранее спасибо

----------


## xuxusha

всем привет,наконец-то я появилась,были проблемы с  компом,муж полностью менял систему....если ещё актуально албом Железновых Бим-Бом...для обучения детей на клавишных инструментах с 2 лет...

http:/*************.com/de/files/5693724

----------


## mumusika

Ларочка, а можно взять за основу методику Mikkula.Там каждая нота имеет свой цвет .Я правда занимаюсь по ней с 5-летками, privatunterricht,но думаю,что её можно попробывать с малышами в небольшой группе.только не на клавишных ,а на металлофоне или ксилофоне.Учишь новую нотку и на пластинку приклееваешь соответственный цвет.Или все пластинки убрать и только с новой нотой выставляешь новую пластинку с цветом...

TONIS JUNIOR-KEYBOARD, Volker Mikulla
von: Edition Dux 
Bestell-Nr.: D1021

----------


## ludmil4ik

Добрый день. Разрешите обратиться за помощью. Подскажите, пожалуйста сайт в Германии, где можно купить орф.инструменты.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## larka

*mumusika*,
 ОЛь, привет. Не могла бы ты прислать мне свою рождественскую "эпопею"?
Заранее мерси

----------


## larka

*ludmil4ik*,
 Посмотрите в этой теме, я давала ссылку на страничку, где я покупала

----------


## mumusika

> ОЛь, привет. Не могла бы ты прислать мне свою рождественскую "эпопею"?


Ларочка. я пока на рождество ещё ничего не придумала или ты о чём то другом?

----------


## AuntQ

Для larka: загляните сюда, в левом верхнем углу написано Софт Моцарт, в разделе "программы" есть Демоверсии, их легко скачать и посмотреть принцип работы с детьми по картинкам, там английский вариант, есть русский вариант ДО - ДОМИК, РЕ - Репка и т.д.
http://www.ugatu.ac.ru/~trushin/SM/12.htm

----------


## irischka15

Привет , девченки!
Вы не подскажете, где в Германии можно купить такие шелестелки(не помню, как называются, но с ними девочки танцуют в перерывах  (баскетбол или футбол), или что-либо подобное. для танца.
спасибки:smile:

----------


## xuxusha

шуршунчики??? так можно ведь самим их сделать,например из мешков синих для мусора...:rolleyes: :Ha:

----------


## larka

*mumusika*,
 Оль, ты в том году писала, что проводила... Я хотела глянуть.. :biggrin:

----------


## mumusika

> Оль, ты в том году писала, что проводила... Я хотела глянуть..


Так я ж тогда ,ещё в 44 посте и выкладывала... :Aga: :biggrin:
Сейчас сделаю ещё и маленькие пояснения.
*Es schneit*
1.Es schneit, es schneit, die Erde hat ein Kleid,
Ein wunderschönes weises Kleid, es schneit, es schneit.

( Leid.: “Es schneit “+ Instrumentalspiel, )Играют на металафонах и поют


2.- Es schneit, es schneit, bald kommt die Weihnachtszeit,
Mit Tannenbaum und Kerzenschein, Es schneit, es schneit!

( Lied- “ Meine kleine Kerze)В руках держат елект. свечечки _,как Teelichte,и поют песенку


3.-Es schneit, es schneit, viel Flocken weit und breit,
So rechte Winterherrlichkeit. Es schneit, es schneit!
(Tanz “Schneeflockchen “)В записи идёт песня, а девочки танцуют с мишурой танец Снежинок.


3- Es schneit, es schneit, wir träumen schon zu zweit,
Wann kommt zu uns der Weihnachtsmann? Es schneit, es schneit

(Tanz`/Lied “ Laßt uns froh und munter sein”)Дети изображают Николаусов.Всем деткам одевают красный колпак и дают маленький мешок с "подарками"(забитый газетой).Медленно исполняют песню ,идут "змейкой "  друг за другом, на припев останавливаются машут свободной рукой в зал  зрителям


4- Es schneit, es schneit, nun ist es bald so weit,
Im Hause knistert Heimlichkeit. Es schneit, es schneit !

( Lied “ Wunschzettellied “)
Семейная песня.Поёт один куплет девочка, второй -мальчик,третий мама,четвёртый-папа,пятый мышка.Папа сидел за роялем и играл,у рояля стояла мама, на крышке рояля сидели дети,мышка спряталась за роялем. На свой куплет она выбегает и поёт.

6- Es schneit, es schneit, wir wünschen Seligkeit,
viel Freude und Erholsamkeit, es schneit, es schneit.
..................................................................................
Получилось очень хорошо.Все  были в полном восторге:wink:

Дети по очереди читают стихотворение"Es schneit.....", а потом идёт действие.Если кому то интресно, то могу подробней описать каждое действие и выложить песни.

----------


## nesabudka

привет Оля, конечно интересно, напиши подробнее и музыку выложи пожалуйста. После каникул начинаем уже к новому году готовится...

----------


## mumusika

Девчёночки,подскажите как можно выложит видео в Рапиру или ,что там ещё есть.А то я пытаюсь отрывки из прошлогоднего Рождественнского концерта в нашу копилочку послать. а ничего не отсылается.Вы тогда наглядно сможите посмотреть, как всё было.
А всю музыку я ещё в прошлом году в копилку выложила. Посмотрю от какого числа и потом по-подробнее напишу, где смотреть.Если, что то не достаёт выложу обязательно...

----------


## xuxusha

вот обнаружила интересную страничку...

http://www.bb-versand.de/information....68509330.html

девочки и ещё хотела спросить может у кого есть материальчик по работе с детишками 6 месяцев до 1,5 года на немецком языке желательно,группу малышек мне тут предложили а материальчика у меня маловато...

----------


## larka

*xuxusha*,
 Оксан, используй Musikgarten für Babys. Я в этой темке вроде ссылку на скачивание давала

----------


## nesabudka

Оля, привет! Нужна твоя помощь. Ты выставляла в прошлом году видео в нашей копилочке, где детки играют на  металлофоне и поют песенку с свечками. У тебя есть эти ноты? как ты начала разучивать на металлофоне? тяжелео ли это было детям? может у тебя еще что то есть? мне надо для 5-7 детей к новогоднему концерту сделать что то на инструментах...
Спасибо большое заранее. Лена

----------


## xuxusha

спасибо Ларис...кое что конечно возьму ,но у  меня группка с 2 воспиталками толко без мамочек,я вот и думала может у кого есть интересные пальчиковые игры с муз .сопровождением,а то что-то у меня малова-то для этого именно возвраста...

и я ещё разок с просьбой подскажте хотела осенью в октябре устроить праздник урожая,попробывать первый раз для детей и вот ищу материал в плане стишков для детишек,песенок на немецком,может у кого что интересное и не сложное найдётся?

----------


## mumusika

*nesabudka*,
 Ленусь, все рождественнские песенки (МР3 и ноты) посмотри в копилочке ,они были отправлены ещё 27.11.2009.Первая песенка "Kleine Kerze",про которую ты спрашивала.А "Es schneit" выложила вчера.
Теперь о игре на металлофоне.Малышам очень тяжело разобраться в нотах.потому всё переложила в цветовую гамму(радуга -7 цветов)."C"- красный ,"D"- оранжевый и тд..Приклеила на металлофоны и ксилофоны полоски соответсвенно цветовой гамме.Потом сделала большие карточки А4.Расчертила широкий нотный стан и интервалам почти 1 см.Потом нарисовала цветные ноты,это для более смышлёных.Но можно вообще сделать прощее.Просто рисуешь цветные кружочки,если нужно четвертные паузы.Разделяешь также тактовой чертой,что бы детишкам было легче считать.И дети смотрят на цветные кружочки и такой же цвет играют на инструментах.По началу конечно было не легко.Ещё я написала две разные партии для металлофонов мелодию,она была написанна в четвертных,закрашенных цветных кружочках.Для ксилофонов написала половинные нотки(из басового ключа,см ноты),просто цветные не закрашенные.Конечно нужно обяснить. что все закрашенные это короткие ноты ,а не закрашенные-длинные и счёт у них 1-2.
У меня на работе были эти карточки,если не забуду то завтра принесу и выложу копию в копилочку.
Я вот купила цветные колокольчики,один раз попробывала с малышами.ноты не использую,только по показу руки.Получается очень интересно,только детвора постоянно отвлекается.Они смотрят друг на друга,кто как играет.
Девочки. если надо, могу в копилочки выложить ещё и Рождественнские песенки Volker Rosin

----------


## nesabudka

Олечка спасибо, в пятницу начинаем  на металлофонах учиться. Про цветные ноты я знала, но я беру с одной книжки, где даны еще и рисунки к каждой нотке, например домик-до, репка-ре и т.д. Тоже детям не очень трудно дается. В прошлом году смотрела у тебя короткие ролики с новогоднево концерта, что то сейчас не могу найти, может срог действия истек?если так ты б не могла еше раз выставить? У меня еще один вопрос, как выставить в копилочке но большой обьем материала, например отсканированная книга? я вообще в этих делах не понимаю.
А что за колокольчики? где купила? А мы на прошлой неделе начали учить на палочках игру сопровождение. Дети играют на гитаре,а маленкькие должны играть на палочках. ОХ и попотела я, половина группы сообразила быстро, казалось бы легко: та-ти-ти та та. Так вот уже дети сами стали другим обьяснять что другие не правильно делают. Так что и такое еще бывает. А вообще как у тебя дела? что вы проходите сейчас с детками? Мы еще и ёлку опять в этот год на русском языке проводим,так что еще и сценарий параллельно учить надо, короче говоря- дни так и летят, успеваю толъко недели летят.

----------


## sani

Das Rübchen
Großvater hat ein Rübchen gesteckt und spricht zu ihm:"Wachse, mein Rübchen, wachse, werde süß!" "Wachse, mein Rübchen, wachse, werde fest!"

Das Rübchen ist herangewachsen: süß, fest und groß - riesengroß. Großvater geht, das Rübchen ausziehen:  Er zieht und zieht - kann's nicht herausziehen. Da ruft der Großvater die Großmutter.

Die Oma fasst den Opa an, Der Opa fasst die Rübe an. Sie ziehen und ziehen - und können nicht herausziehen. Da ruft die Großmutter das Enkelein.

Das Mädchen fasst die Oma an, Die Oma fasst den Opa an, Der Opa fasst die Rübe an. Sie ziehen und ziehen - und können nicht herausziehen. Da ruft das Enkelein das Hündlein.

Das Hündlein fasst das Mädchen an, Das Mädchen fasst die Oma an, Die Oma fasst den Opa an, Der Opa fasst die Rübe an.  Sie ziehen und ziehen - und können nicht herausziehen. Da ruft das Hündlein das Kätzchen.

Das Kätzchen fasst das Hündchen an, Das Hündlein fasst das Mädchen an, Das Mädchen fasst die Oma an, Die Oma fasst den Opa an, Der Opa fasst die Rübe an. Sie ziehen und ziehen - und können nicht herausziehen. Da ruft das Kätzchen das Mäuslein.

Das Mäuslein fasst das Kätzchen an, Das Kätzchen fasst das Hündchen an, Das Hündlein fasst das Mädchen an, Das Mädchen fasst die Oma an, Die Oma fasst den Opa an, Der Opa fasst die Rübe an. Sie ziehen und ziehen ... und haben das Rübchen herausgezogen.

----------


## sani

Здравствуйте, девочки! Может эта сказка пригодится, сейчас актуальна. Можно, конечно её освежить песенками и танцами.

----------


## mumusika

> А что за колокольчики? где купила?


Колокольчики -8 шт.Купила в амазоне
http://www.amazon.de/Goki-Glocken/dp...3511398&sr=8-5.
Получается очень интересно.Только все песни нужно переложить в C-dur, или играть мелодию ,где нет диезов-бемолей.Малыши ,правда, пытаются "язычок" открутить:biggrin:,потому дала им в руки палочки и сказала. что бы тихо,как гномики стучали ритм.Так. что к Рождеству готовлю новый колокольчиковый номер.А ещё взяла за основу песню "Wievel mal noch schlafen?"  и буду готовить сценку с песенками и пр.Короче из 3 минутной песни .я должна 30 минутный спектакль сделать!!!!kuku
Ленусь,сейчас пытаюсь заново отправить в копилку видео с прошлого Рожд.праздника.
"nesabudka"У меня еще один вопрос, как выставить в копилочке но большой обьем материала, например отсканированная книга? я вообще в этих делах не понимаю.""
Можно отдельно каждый листик отправлять или заархивировать и послать одним пакетом

----------


## stars und sternchen

Меня зовут Татьяна и я работаю в Германии, как с русскими, так и с немецкими детками. Мне очень понравилась Ваша страничка и теперь я буду часто сюда заходить. Проблеммы в основном общие. Спасибо вам за вложенный материал. Я хотела бы скачать развивающие песенки  D.Jocker с ящичка-копилки. Но не получается, там нет вложений. Попробую еще.Или можно мне на почту. С уважением Татьяна. Wuppertal      tatyana_lazareva@bk.ru

----------


## mumusika

> Я хотела бы скачать развивающие песенки D.Jocker с ящичка-копилки


Танечка, я ещё раз выложила песенки в копилочку :Aga:

----------


## insuminka

Привет, девчонки, рада, что вас нашла, мне в Арбайтзамте нашли работу в муз.школе, а я лет 20 как закончила училище культуры по классу хоровое дирижирование и после окончания, всего год работала руководителем детского вокального ансамбля, после чего работала 10 лет в Центре детского творчества культорганизатором,то есть преподаванием и игрой на фо-но не была особо связанна, но вот уже 2 недели преподаю клавир...А тут вчера меня шефиня озадачила, сказала, что я должна в детском саду вести раннее музыкальное развитие, никогда этим не занималась, программы у неё нет, у меня тоже.... с какого боку к этому подходить, с чего начать....:eek: мне страшно :Aga:  Может у вас есть готовые программы или посоветуйте с чего начать:frown: Мой немецкий тоже мог бы быть лучше и это больше всего меня тревожит. 
mumusikа, Олечка, хотела зайти в копилочку, но у меня что-то не получилось, объясни, пожалуйста, чайнику, как к тебе войти:rolleyes:
Спасибо всем заранее! :flower:

----------


## sani

Я поздравляю дорогих учителей с праздником:

Пусть будет счастье и здоровье,
Пусть на всех хватает сил,
И каждый день обычной жизни
Чтоб только счастья приносил! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
insuminka, тебе бы посоветовала пройти Fortbildung, существуют разные темы, но они помогут, учи простые немецкие песенки. Существует масса методик,но что тебе лично подойдет?... Попросись посмотреть у кого либо из твоей школы урок. Удачи.

----------


## insuminka

> Попросись посмотреть у кого либо из твоей школы урок.


:biggrin: у нас в школе работает 4 человека: я, ещё одна русская пианистка, один русский преподаватель ударных, преподавательница блок флейты (чешка) и шефиня, которая преподаёт аккордеон, гитару и кейборд и которая говорит, что сама не знает что с этими детками делать, но я должна что-то придумать и она верит, что у меня всё получится. Я купила Handpuppe и хочу с ней работать, может у когото есть опыт работы с такими куклами? В общем по большому щёту это шаражкина контора, но работать с детками надо :Tu:

----------


## insuminka

Девчонки, ну что же вы не откликаетесь?:rolleyes:

----------


## sani

Begrüssungslied
Wir wollen alle singen singen singen
Wir wollen alle singen
Guten Tag
и так далее(klatschen;hüpfen_ stampfen---)
Мелодия:ccdefgeafge ccdefgefdc

----------


## insuminka

> Begrüssungslied
> Wir wollen alle singen singen singen
> Wir wollen alle singen
> Guten Tag
> и так далее(klatschen;hüpfen_ stampfen---)
> Мелодия:ccdefgeafge ccdefgefdc



sani , спасибо большое, сегодня провела первый урок, по дороге в садик зашла в муз. магазин и купила классную книжку с диском, там есть всякие песенки. Буду дальше развиваться:wink:

----------


## sani

> Буду дальше развиваться


Удачи:smile:

----------


## stars und sternchen

Девочки! Отправила в копилку песню D.Jocker "Die Regenbogenhexe" к осенним праздникам. Очень быстро учиться и инсценируется. Все показываем руками: колдуем, рисуем.И еще для осеннего этюда вальсовые движения под песню "Bund sind schцn die Blдtter".
Очень хочу посмотреть видео "Kleine Kerzen" c игрой на ксилофонах. Пожалуйста, обновите видео или объясните! Я не поняла, как играют дети, только один звук или мелодию,  и когда ,в проигрыше или всю песню. У меня с инструментами не получается. Через 2 минуты каждый ребенок хочет играть на чужом инструменте. 
Спасибо большое за новогодние песни и минуса Jocker ! Уже сейчас ищу песни к новому году.

----------


## stars und sternchen

В прошлом году мои дети пели "In der Weichnachtbдckerei"  и "Ich doch muss warten" есть + и инструментал. Если надо могу выложить.

----------


## mumusika

Девочки, всем доброго дня! Давно не заходила.была в отпуске! :Aga: 
*insuminka* с копилочкой всё очень просто.Заходишь на mail.ru, 
почта   
имя-     musiktopf  mail.ru
пароль    musika
Насчёт начального муз.обучения.Если в школе нет своей программы. то и все карты в руки.Можно самой ,что то придумывать и проводить.Просто решить для себя в каком направлении будешь двигаться,или отдать предпочтение пению, или движению,или игре на дет.муз интсрументах, рисованию под музыку и т.д. или всего по немногу.А можно взять готовую программу их тут  Германии полно .Если в городе есть большой музыкальный магазин. то там можно посмотреть.Я могу даже сказать, что за основу можно взять русскую детсадовскую программу и подставлять песенки и игры на нем.языке.
*stars und sternchen* песенку "Kleine Kerze" детишки только пели, а в руках держали маленькие эл.свечки похожие на Teelischte

----------


## xuxusha

всем привет...в нашем полку пополнение...здорово...

Инна ,я преподаю в детском саду музыкальное развитие,за основу беру нашу русскую програмуу ,больше по Васильевой наверно и + новая программа Каплуновой Ладушки,просто тематики беру,а потом уже накладываню песенки на немецком языке,слушание музыки пальчиковые игры,ритмика движения,игру на муз инструментах многое от Тютюниковой использую...вот...в общем полот фантазии полный,главное детям чтобы было интересно...

----------


## xuxusha

скинула в ящичек 2 песенки к празднику Латерн...надеюсь понравятся....

----------


## insuminka

> Девочки, всем доброго дня! Давно не заходила.была в отпуске!
> *insuminka* с копилочкой всё очень просто.Заходишь на mail.ru, 
> почта   
> имя-     musiktopf  mail.ru
> пароль    musika
> Насчёт начального муз.обучения.Если в школе нет своей программы. то и все карты в руки.Можно самой ,что то придумывать и проводить.Просто решить для себя в каком направлении будешь двигаться,или отдать предпочтение пению, или движению,или игре на дет.муз интсрументах, рисованию под музыку и т.д. или всего по немногу.А можно взять готовую программу их тут  Германии полно .Если в городе есть большой музыкальный магазин. то там можно посмотреть.Я могу даже сказать, что за основу можно взять русскую детсадовскую программу и подставлять песенки и игры на нем.языке.
> *stars und sternchen* песенку "Kleine Kerze" детишки только пели, а в руках держали маленькие эл.свечки похожие на Teelischte


Ура, у меня получилось зайти, перестала тупить, спасибо огромное, но я до 1 ноября не могу часто заходить в гости, у меня интернета сейчас нет, а с 1-го переезжаю на новую квартиру и уже туда заказали интернет, так что, до встречи и ещё раз огромное всем спасибо!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sani

Девченки привет! Может кому-то пригодится песня игра
wir singen diesen Text:

Das ist der Schlange schoenster Tanz,
sie kommt vom Berg herab,
sie hat verloren ihrem Schwanz 
und moecht ihn wieder haben.

Das singen alle.

Und dann das Kind, das der Schlangenkopf ist, waehrend es vor einem Kind im Kreis stehen bleibt:

Oh sage mir, bist du nicht auch ein Teil mir? Hey!

Und dann bei Hey stellen die Kinder die Beine auseinander und das jeweils letztgefragte Kind darf durchkriechen.
Und so wird die Schlange immer leanger.

Die letzte Strophe ist:
Das war der Schlange schoenster Tanz, sie kam vom Berg herab. Sie hat gefunden ihren Schwanz, er ist jetzt wieder da-haaaaa.

----------


## xuxusha

девочи может у кого есть сценарии по проведению рождественского праздника или Николаусфаэр??? вот думаю в саду у себя предложить что-то новое в поиске может кто и подскажет чего...на немецком языке нужно если что...

----------


## mumusika

Ксюша,а тебя что именно интересует? ты хочешь такой же праздник как раньше был в союзе? То можно взять за основу любой Новогодний утренник для самых маленьких в интернете.Подставить немецкие стишки и песенки, ну а слова по смыслу перевести.Потом я выкладывала небольшой праздник " Es schneit"....Стишки, песенки и танчик там есть.Можно добавить ещё пару взрослых персонажей .

----------


## irischka15

н.п.
привет, девочки :flower: 
у меня такой вопрос:  во сколько  обходится вам настройка  фо-но и как часто настраиваете?
где найти хорошего настройщика?
спасибо :flower:

----------


## xuxusha

в основном при музыкальных школах или в специализированых магазинах можно спросить насчёт настройщика...
я не настраиваю так как у меня дома электрическое стоит,а для работы таскаю ссобой в багажнике машины ещё и синтезатор...

----------


## irischka15

спасибо   :flower: .
А зачем синтезатор с собой? Там нет у них(на работе)? Это ж мороки. Или он не большой?

----------


## xuxusha

> А зачем синтезатор с собой? Там нет у них(на работе)? Это ж мороки. Или он не большой?


нет к сожалению в нашей округе не все  сады оснащены инструментом особенно пианино ,тем более я при частном садике работаю им как то это не надо было наверно...а синтезатор у меня небольшой,я купила специально маленький не тяжелый...

----------


## irischka15

а у меня еще вот какой вопросик: как у вас дело с нотным материалом? копии же давать нельзя  (типа[смущ]).
Ваши ученики все покупают или вы все-таки ксерокопируете?
Можна в личку[смущ]
Я , например , много своих сборников раздаю, но это тааааааааааааак не удобно.

----------


## xuxusha

я выборочно копирую,из своих сборников...

----------


## xuxusha

если можете товарищи выручайте ищу ноты деских песен на немецком языке о флейте или дудочке для музыкальных занятий

----------


## mumusika

> если можете товарищи выручайте ищу ноты деских песен на немецком языке о флейте или дудочке для музыкальных занятий


Ксюшенька, посмотри в копилочке.

----------


## xuxusha

девоцки смотрите,нашла интересный форумок,может что полезного для вас тоже тут будет  http://www.friends-forum.com/forum/s...=25070&page=62

----------


## xuxusha

тут вот интересные лёгки песенки для деток можно поискатй,жаль только тексти и саму песню можно прослушать,но подобрать ведь потом не стит труда   http://www.spiellieder.de/Tierlieder/Tierlieder.htm

----------


## xuxusha

девчата Ау...нужна срочно ваша помощьсовет...помните танец на русском " Вуги-Вуги ,ок!" ,так вот я сегодня обнаружила текст на немецком подходящий к этому танцу вот он:

Rucki, zucki

Rucki zucki, (dann 3x klatschen)
Rucki zucki, (dann 3x klatschen)
Rucki zucki, (dann 3x klatschen)
das ist der neuste Tanz.

1.
Da kommt der rechte Arm hinein,
und wieder heraus.
Und dann nocheinmal hinein
und dann schütteln wir ihn aus.
Und dann drehen wir uns um,
ja, wir sind gar nicht dumm!
Und singen…
Rucki zucki, (dann 3x klatschen)
Rucki zucki, (dann 3x klatschen)
Rucki zucki, (dann 3x klatschen)
das ist der neuste Tanz.

2.
Da kommt der linke Arm hinein,
und wieder heraus.
Und dann nocheinmal hinein
und dann schütteln wir ihn aus.
Und dann drehen wir uns um,
ja, wir sind gar nicht dumm!
Und singen…
Rucki zucki, (dann 3x klatschen)
Rucki zucki, (dann 3x klatschen)
Rucki zucki, (dann 3x klatschen)
das ist der neuste Tanz.

3.
das rechte Bein
-Refrain-

4.
das linke Bein
-Refrain-

5.
der kluge Kopf
-Refrain-

5.
der dicke Po
-Refrain-

вот потом девочки музыкальные работники,помогли мне с минусовкой....но мне кажется она быстроватая,мои например дети не справятся в ней ...может кто пишет минуса??? блин классная штука особенно на карнавал бы её сделать,но в таком темпе да ещё и без особо прописаной мелодии боюсь мои клопыши запутаются...попробую на ф-но подобрать мелодию,но на карнавал надо бы конечно инструменталку,минус было бы иделаьно,откликнетесь плиз...

----------


## mumusika

Ксюшенька , есть специальная программа, которая повышает-понижает или ускоряет-замедляет минусовки.Если получится установить. то помогу с замедлением.
А ведь. где то у меня ноты были этих "Буг" ...Будем поискать :Grin: 
Насчёт пчёлок, Ксюшенька, загляни в копилочки, я когда то выкладывала ноты песен Эдит Нотдорф,там есть песенка про комарика.Её смело можно переделать для пчёлок :Yes4:

----------


## xuxusha

спасибо Олечка...буду смотреть

----------


## stars und sternchen

Здравствуйте!

Очень хочется узнать, играете ли вы с детьми в ПАЛЬЧИКОВЫЕ игры? И что это за песенки? Какие движения? 

Легкие песенки о ВЕСНЕ для самых маленьких. Или "танчики" тоже с весенними словами. 

Шумовой ОРКЕСТР. Есть ли сказки шумелки на немецком. (как у Железновых).Или немецкие песенки с использованием шумовых инструментов (бубнов, погремушек и тд.). 

Я работаю в русском центре с детьми и пользуюсь музыкальным материалом от Железновых плюс добавляю свое. А теперь открываем 3 немецких группы деток от 2 до 5. Сейчас ищу музыкальный и нотный материал.Подскажите пожалуйста. Источники, книги, ноты. Спасибо всем ,кто откликнется. 

С уважением Таня. Вупперталь

----------


## xuxusha

Татьяна добрый день...

я использую пальчиковые игры на занятиях,например в интернете нахожу пальчиковую игру на определённую какую например буду на уроке исползывать и если мне палчиковая игра подходит и интересна может быть для деток,особенно для малышек,то я просто придумываю мелодию сама...а так кое какие песенки можно придумат движения и с руками и палчиками и разучивать с детишками...

например у Железновых есть песенка "Наш длинноухий ослик,по комнате идёт...."  у немецких авторов я тоже нашла,единственное там другая мелодия...потом песенка "У оленя дом большой..." тоже есть в немецком варианте я тут вроде выкладывала нотли,полистайте темку,а так мне кажется на что вашей фантазии хватит...

а насчёт танце я беру просто наши русские методики ,перевожу на немецкий язык и усё,работаю..например прекрасная методика Танцуй малыш...моим деткам очень нравится...особенно малышкам...

ис шумовые сказки также,я сама придумываю в планеберу подходящий текст и вперёд...конечно есть уже и готовые ,но если честно немецкие варианты шумовых сказок мне не всегда нравятся...

----------


## irischka15

[QUOTE=stars und sternchen;3936424]Здравствуйте!

Шумовой ОРКЕСТР. Есть ли сказки шумелки на немецком. (как у Железновых).Или немецкие песенки с использованием шумовых инструментов (бубнов, погремушек и тд.). 

Привет!
сказки-шумелки есть( прям  книги).
В библиотеку сходи. 
 Kli, kla, klang::von Bettina Scheer

----------


## xuxusha

*Spiellied

 Nach der Melodie von "Brüderchen, komm tanz mit mir"*
Kinder kommt und spielt mit mir,
was ihr könnt das zeigt ihr hier.
Kinder groß und Kinder klein,
alle solln willkommen sein.

Wir wollen tanzen, singen, basteln,
viele tolle Sachen machen.
Kinder groß und Kinder klein,
alle solln willkommen sein. 

¶ ¶ ¶ ¶ 

Zisch, zisch, zisch die Eisenbahn
Wer will mit zum Singen fahr´n
Alleine singen mag ich nicht
Drum `nehm ich alle Kinder mit.

¶ ¶ ¶ ¶  

Eins, zwei, drei im Sauseschritt
Nehm ´ich alle Kinder mit.
Der/Die ..... ist jetzt an der Reih´und läuft an uns vorbei.
Bücken, strecken, ringsum drehn´
Viermal klatschen, Stampfen, Stehen.

----------


## xuxusha

*Nach der Melodie von : Fuchs du hast die Gans gestohlen*
Häschen hoppel hoppel
Bist du aufgewacht
Bist du aufgewacht?
Spring hervor aus Gras und Klee
Vorbei ist nun die Nacht. Häschen hoppel hoppel
Mach doch Männchen vor
Mach doch Männchen vor
Trommel deinen Hasentanz,
lausch und spitz das Ohr. Häschen hoppel hoppel
Hol die Eier her
Hol die Eier her
Auch die bunten Eierfarben,
malen ist nicht schwer. Häschen hoppel hoppel
Dort ist noch ein Nest,
dort ist noch ein Nest,
Komm versteck die bunten Eier
Bis zum Osterfest.

----------


## xuxusha

*Herbst - Nach der Melodie "Ein Vogel wollte Hochzeit machen"*

Der Herbst, das ist 'ne tolle Zeit,
da gibt es Früchte weit und breit.
Fidi-rallala, fidi-rallala, fidi-ralla-lala-la.Die Äpfel schmecken mir gar sehr,
die Birnen mag ich noch viel mehr.
Fidi-rallala, fidi-rallala, fidi-ralla-lala-la.Kastanien sind sehr stachelig,
wenn sie mich treffen, macht's zwick-zwick.
Fidi-rallala, fidi-rallala, fidi-ralla-lala-la.Die Eicheln haben einen Hut,
dem Mäuschen schmecken sie sehr gut.
Fidi-rallala, fidi-rallala, fidi-ralla-lala-la.

----------


## xuxusha

http://www.ekiz-deutschlandsberg.at/...d=45&Itemid=65

----------


## mumusika

Девчёночки. всем доброго дня! :Smile3: 
Руковожу младшей группой детского хора( дошкольники).Раз в год старшие группы показывают муз.сказки или мюзиклы.И мои малыши принимают всегда участие.В начале следующего года мы отмечаем юбилей и мне предложили теперь уже с малышами показать самим сказку. Вообщем то озадачили!!!Раньше в союзе у меня было много нот и я часто ставила и оперы ,и сказки с малышами.

Прошу у всех помощи .Возможно у кого то есть ноты муз.спектаклей для самых маленьких .Пожалуйста, поделитесь или подскажите,где можно найти.Спасибо всем заранее!!! :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## mumusika

Девочки милые! Куда вы все пропали???? :Vah:  :Grin: 
Хочу предложить вашему вниманию две музыкальные сказки" Путешествие мышки Селины" и "Большая мечта маленького слонёнка" на немецком языке.Эти две сказки я написала ещё 10 лет назад в союзе и одну из них ставила там в немецком центре.В основу легли песни Эдит Нотдорф.Загляните в нашу копилочку,и дайте совет можно ли такие сказки ставить здесь в Германии или возможно нужно .что то переделать ? :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## xuxusha

спасибо Олечка...пошла посмотрю...

----------


## nesabudka

Привет, всем! давно тоже здесь не была. Время очень быстро летит, что ничего не успеваеш. Оля, насчет сказок, Я тоже однажды с детками ставила мюзикл, Кот в сапогах, всем тоже очень понравилось. Если надо то могу прислать. там и диск с фонограммой есть

----------


## mumusika

*nesabudka*, 
Леночка, конечно надо,пришли, пожалуйста!!!! :Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## xuxusha

http://www.montalegre-do-cercal.com/liederkiste/A.html

----------


## sani

Девочки! Мне нужна песня о детском саде, вернее прощальная песня, дети идут в школу. Может у кого то есть какая то песенка. Буду благодарна.

----------


## xuxusha

> Девочки! Мне нужна песня о детском саде, вернее прощальная песня, дети идут в школу. Может у кого то есть какая то песенка. Буду благодарна.


я посмотрю ... у меня вроде что то било на подобную тематику...

----------


## xuxusha

*sani*, скинула кое какие песенки в копилочку и паралельно тебе на маил...надеюсь всё дошло...

----------


## sani

> *sani*, скинула кое какие песенки в копилочку и паралельно тебе на маил...надеюсь всё дошло...


Ксюша, спасибо огрооомное! Просто выручила! С наступающим 8 марта! :Smile3:

----------


## xuxusha

не за что...рада если подойдут...

----------


## nesabudka

Прошу у всех помощи .Возможно у кого то есть ноты муз.спектаклей для самых маленьких .Пожалуйста, поделитесь или подскажите,где можно найти.Спасибо всем заранее!!! :Yes4:  :flower: [/QUOTE]

Оля, я скинула в копилочку Кота в сапогах, но только пока без диска с музыкой, если тебе подойдет, то попробую и музыку закинуть

----------


## xuxusha

*nesabudka*, Лена спасибо за кота в сапогах...интересно очень...будем ждать ещё и музыку...и в будущем поставлю обязательно по возожности...

----------


## mumusika

*nesabudka*, Леночка, спасибо за сказку.От музыки не откажусь :Yes4:  :flower: 
Я в копилочки выкладывала две свои сказки.Посмотри, в принципе можно переделать ,упростить.

----------


## mumusika

В субботу была на Mess'е во Франкфурте. Расскажу о нотных новинках.

Для тех кто ведёт раннее муз.развие в Д/саду. Вышла новая программа Klang-Tanz-Spiel-Spaß автор Katrin Schuh. Новинку можно посмотреть на www.schuh-verlag.de

Состоит программа из четырёх сборников - Весна,Лето, осень,Зима. Сейчас в продажу пошли Весна и Лето.В каждом сборнике даются песенки,к ним МР3 и минус.Все песенки очень простые в исполнении и тексте.К ним даётся описание танцевальных и игровых движений. игра на муз.инструментах и т.д. Единственное , что мне не понравилось высокая тесситура песен, в "Весне", нужно будет на терцию-кварту понижать.А вообще программа очень интересная.Она расчитана даже на тех, у кого нет муз.образования,как сказала, сама автор 

Ноты для начинающих музыкантов(фо-но)

1-"Tastenzirkus" Gabi Kreitenweis ( для самых маленьких от 4 лет)

2- "Ich kann spielen" Perepelita (от 5 лет)

3- "You Can" Harald Autenrieth (Keyboard)программа написана для начинающих от 50 лет,но думаю, что эту программу можно взять и для малышей 5-6 лет.

Колокольчики, трещётки и прочее звеняще-шумящее:

www.corvus-toys.de

www.goldon-marketing.de

----------


## xuxusha

девочки где все...ау...какие успехи у вас? что нового?

----------


## Valentina Wiebe

Здравствуйте, Лариса! Дорога ложка к обеду-я понимаю, но не знала об этом сайте. столько времени прошло. Я работаю с детьми  с 2 до...У меня много материала,хотя вам уже и не надо, наверное, за столько лет сами полно накопили. Валентина

----------


## Valentina Wiebe

Добрый день! Сегодня впервые почитала вашу переписку, ком в горле, как вспомню начало работы--ужас! Вы тоже  также мечетесь бедные. Как мне жаль, что я не знала вас. Столько времени одна барахталась,  а вы тут  все родимые, на сайте. Конечно за 6 лет я много чего накопила. Блоки занятий на русском  и немецких языках, мюзиклы на немецком. Жаль, что не умею фото выставлять-красивые костюмы. Только что провела кошкин дом-мюзикл на немецком и русском языках. Мечтаю 12 месяцев сделать.... Не услышала я  в ваших  рассказах о Küstlersozialkasse, а это важно для пенсии. Интересно-спрашивайте.

----------


## mumusika

Девочки, у кого есть песенки о нотках на немецком. Поделитесь пожалуста!!! :Yes4:

----------

